# New 2012 312Bh Just Came In



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

Just got the call today from the dealer that are new 312BH just came in that we ordered. Taking a ride up tomorrow to check it out. Should take delivery in a few weeks. We traded our 301BQ for this floor plan. The kids are looking forward to it. The build date was Jan. 19th. Between that and shipping it seems like it got here pretty quick.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations!









It's always fun getting new toys!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats. You posted this in the problems section, hope you aren't anticipating any. You and your family will love it. Click the link in my sig, and you'll see what I've done to address the quirks I've found with mine. Don't forget to check the bbq hose length during your PDI. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new 2012 312BH!









I moved your topic to the correct forum - thanks Laydback for catching that!


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> Congrats on your new 2012 312BH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I did not realize I did that.


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Everyone For The Feedback And The Information.


----------

